# I formatted my Cameras SD card and lost everything.. recovery program that works?



## Emmaz_x

This has happened before, for no reason atall my cameras removeable memory will say it must be formatted and there is no way around it. When it happened before i searched ages and eventually found a program that found every single photo.

I cant find a program that works, iv tried loads and nothing will find my photos, and there was like 200 i took from a holiday iv just been on

Ideas appreciated

Thanks x


----------



## freddyhard

i've used getdataback in the past with very good results. it's not free, but it does work.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Emma

Welcome to TSF & the Photographer's corner. :wave:

Have a read of this post (Click here).

I have used ZAR to recover images from a formatted SD card with 100% success.

The module in ZAR that does the recovery is totally free - you do not have to pay for the full programme. Get the demo - it will do the job for you.


----------



## Emmaz_x

Thanks il try them both now, fingers crossing it will work! Is there any chance though that there is no possible way for me to get the photos back and they've gone forever? Im just so annoyed as they were my only photos from holiday!!!


----------



## Emmaz_x

ZAR didnt find anything argh!! i dunno what to do!


----------



## Basementgeek

I used this one on bad camera card, years ago and it work:

http://www.recuva.com/

BG


----------



## zuluclayman

this one found all my images from a re-formatted CF card a few days ago but costs (around AUD$50) to get full version that allows you to save them - I ended up using ZAR, mentioned above which even found some old video files taken with a digital still camera I no longer even own :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Emma, I see that you are in the UK.
I will PM you with my phone number - perhap you could send me the card and see if I have any success...

However - it is vital that you do not use the card. After a format, the files (photographs) are still intact. If you store anything on the card, the new files will start to over write toe hidden images....


----------



## Done_Fishin

I am assuming that you will need to use the card directly on a computer to do this and not via the camera on a USB connection .. am I correct ?


----------



## zuluclayman

no you can use the card in camera and USB - that is how I recovered my files - the card reader I have is faulty I think so didn't want to use it lest it damage my files so hooked camera up to comp and use ZAR to recover them.


----------



## DonaldG

When I used ZAR on a hard drive, it even recovered a portion of the image. In fact the missing portion would have been cropped our anyway


----------



## Kai001

Hey Emmaz_x,


If you're skilled when it comes to PCs, *I'd reccomend X-Ways' Winhex*. It's a forensic hex-editor/data-recovery tool that I used to recover data off of a thumb-drive that was formmated into the XBox console's filesystem and then written on.​
Although, if you're unsure of how to use WinHex to recover your files, follow the instructions below, since you can *(I cannot emphasize this enough) irreversibly damage the data on a device if you use WinHex incorrectly!*​


To recover files assuming they are of the .jpg, .gif, .png or .bmp filetypes, assuming the device with the data you'd like to recover is already plugged in (Follow these steps carefully, if you're unsure about a step, please post your question or don't use WinHex if you don't get a reply):​
Open the 'Tools' menu at the top of the program and select 'Open Disk'


From the new window, select the device with the lost photos. (If it doesn't appear under the 'Logical Drive Letters' header, select it from under the 'Physical Media' header)


Next under the 'Tools' menu at the top, inside of the 'Disk tools' sub-menu, select 'File Recovery by Type...'.


Read the message in the following infomation box and hit 'Ok'.


While holding the 'Ctrl' key on your keyboard, click each filetype that you'd like Win-Hex to attempt to recover. Probably 'JPEG' in this case. But feel free to check as many as you think you had stored on your device.


Click the button labeled '...' and select a directory for any recovered files to be sent to. Make sure that this location is NOT on the device you're trying to recover data from.


Make sure that the drop-down menu under the 'Output folder' box is set to 'Look for file headers everywhere' and the drop-down box under that one is set to 'Search at sector boundaries'.


Also verify that the 'Default file size' is set to '1024' KB. The default value of all the other settings should be fine.


Next, hit the 'Ok' button in the bottom left corner of the window to start Winhex's attempt at recovering data.


If it doesn't recover anything, I think the data may be severely damaged, in which case, personally, I'm not sure what I'd do next to recover. Remember though, make sure only to use the 'File Recovery by Type...' feature if you want to try with any different settings, and *set things carefully*. Avoid using _ANY_ other features, so that you don't accidentally damage your data even more than it might already be. And please don't reccomend the software to anyone else unless they know what they're doing.​


----------

